# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [Outils][Workflow Foundation] Comment intégrer de nouvelles activités ?

## Kernel_panik

Bonjour, 

je travaille depuis peu avec Workflow Foundation de Microsoft et j'ai besoin de crer et d'utiliser mes propres activits et/ou des activits qui ne sont pas fournies nativement dans l'extension pour visual studio. 


Lorsque je veux utiliser l'une de ces activits, je rfrence sa DLL dans mon projet en cours que je regnre. La nouvelle activit n'apparait cependant pas dans l'environnement de visual studio et lorsque je tente de l'inclure en dur dans le code avec un " using nomdelactivite.nomdelaclasse; " il ne la trouve pas... 

J'arrive  contourner le problme en ajoutant et en rfrencant le projet qui a permis de crer l'activit dans mon projet en cours  la place du rfrencement de sa DLL uniquement, mais vous conviendrez que c'est assez "lourd" (surtout quand on a beaucoup d'activits  rfrencer) ... 

J'aimerai connaitre votre avis sur ce problme et une solution si vous en avez une. 


Merci d'avance. 

Salutations.

----------


## Kernel_panik

Le problme est rsolu en ajoutant les activits  la main dans la boite  outils de Visual Studio.
Les rfrences se font correctement.

----------

